
Show HN: Member Since: Find out when you created your Yahoo account - quanganhdo
Http://www.membersince.pw
======
quanganhdo
I made this over the weekend to answer a simple question: When did I create my
Yahoo account? For many, it was one of the first services they registered for.
I was able to look for that piece of information easily in the past, but now
it's been increasingly difficult to do so. Hence, this web app was born.

Member Since asks for your Profile information, but don't worry, I store none
of them. The permission was used to make one single request to retrieve your
account creation date — that's it.

Let me know if you've got any questions.

